# Inbreeding?



## kab4444

I was looking at this breeders site that someone referred me to on the forum and this is what they said that freaked me out. 

"We are one of the few breeders that have 
produced our own line, and it's what is called a 
"Clean Line" because of our health record. Our 
line is based on Line Breeding of both Twinkle and 
Salemi Charly while watching the Coefficient of 
Inbreeding very carefully. We have selected for 
health, temperament, conformation, intelligence, 
the silky coat, and good teeth while keeping the 
COI of any dog known to have health or 
mechanical issues at 0%."

is this bad?


----------



## TilliesMom

I don't think this is bad, it is LINE breeding which is not inbreeding as I understand it and if Twinkle is in the line, you are looking at a TOP breeder ... maybe try doing some more research on what LINE breeding is? hopefully someone else will chime in!


----------



## irnfit

First, do more research to educate yourself about line breeding, as Tammy stated. Second, you would be _very_ fortunate to get a puppy from this breeder.


----------



## rdanielle

No, thats good as they won't linebreed on a dog that has health or mechanical issues.


----------



## krandall

kab4444 said:


> I was looking at this breeders site that someone referred me to on the forum and this is what they said that freaked me out.
> 
> "We are one of the few breeders that have
> produced our own line, and it's what is called a
> "Clean Line" because of our health record. Our
> line is based on Line Breeding of both Twinkle and
> Salemi Charly while watching the Coefficient of
> Inbreeding very carefully. We have selected for
> health, temperament, conformation, intelligence,
> the silky coat, and good teeth while keeping the
> COI of any dog known to have health or
> mechanical issues at 0%."
> 
> is this bad?


Nope, it's not bad at all! There are several of us on the forum with dogs from the Kings, and they are, without exception, wonderful, healthy dogs. To the inexperienced, "line breeding" and "in breeding" may sound the same. But line breeding is done very carefully with specific goals in mind, and inbreeding is just indiscriminately breeding closely related dogs. The Kings do proper line breeding.

I spent a tremendous amount of time and effort researching breeders, and had the help of a very experienced trainer and veterinarian to find the right breeder and the right dog. I even took the trainer with me to meet the Kings and temperament test the puppies. I flew all the way from MA to NC to get Kodi from the Kings, and when I'm ready for another pup, that's where s/he will come from too!


----------



## Tom King

Here's a good little explanation of COI. Any good breeder will use it to their advantage, although I'm sure most breeders don't even know what it is.

http://www.ashgi.org/articles/breeding_coi.htm


----------



## Becky Chittenden

The rule of thumb in breeding show prospects is to stay within the family for several generations (assuming you don't have health problems and unacceptable physical traits). Every so often, one should look outside the family, but carefully. Look for a dog that has been similarly family bred without the problems. Look for the physical traits you are looking to strengthen and for traits you are hoping to reduce/eliminate (though you won't totally eliminate these). The next generation, go back to your family. If you look at the pedigrees of dogs in a certain kennel that has been pure bred for 100 or more years, you'll see that is what they have done. I'd suggest Collies, as I do have knowledge of Collies.
It's discriminate linebreeding basically taking the best both health wise and physically appealing that is done


----------

